
Show HN: Write and Share a Message with Fire - atum47
https://victorribeiro.com/fireEffect/?message=%E2%98%A0
======
atum47
I don't think a lot of people have seen this, so I'm posting again.

this is not working on safari right now because of an iOS update that prevents
cross site tracking (which you can do with canvas)

Source code is here:
[https://github.com/victorqribeiro/fireEffect](https://github.com/victorqribeiro/fireEffect)

